
Durability vs. Availability - Edouar1
http://smalldatum.blogspot.com/2020/01/durability-vs-availability.html
======
bsiemon
Related:

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mean_time_between_failures](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mean_time_between_failures)

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mean_time_to_recovery](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mean_time_to_recovery)

------
derefr
> Small downtime

Maybe better to talk in terms of the reverse: the ability of the system to
make soft- or hard-realtime guarantees. “Small downtime” is any failure in a
soft/hard-realtime SLA.

